# Your most favorite raffle item at club fundraiser?



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I am one of the people in charge of the raffle for our club's 2008 trials. 

Our first event is over the Easter weekend. We've collected some things so far, like food dishes, crate pads, dumbells, photo albums, note cards, photography sitting, etc. lots of little things we could put together to make various "gift baskets."

I just found out that my company philanthropy committee is wanting to donate a raffle item toward our efforts. (I didn't even ask them.) So, the questions are...

Is there one really cool thing you went wild over at a raffle a club was holding to raise funds? What was it?

If there was a "tail gating" basket put together, what items would you want in it? (I was thinking of those little travel things for people and dogs that you always forget when travelling to shows.)

If your club held a raffle, what was a big money raising item?

Thanks for your thoughts, I suppose I only have a few days so they can get busy "shopping."


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

the best things I have bid on: an average sized braided leather collar & leash, a complete canine first aid kit ,and a travel kit-complete with med. sized seat belt, car seat cover, spill proof water bowl, collapsible food dish, toys, forms for emergency info, etc...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I tend to bid on nice leather leads -


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

All the suggestions are so far things I was thinking...It's just that when you need to think about it, your mind goes blank. But when you don't have it (whatever it is you forgot)...you wish you did.

Thanks!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

is it just for goldens? there are great golden things here: www.cafepress.com just do a search for golden retreivers. I have quite a few of their tote bags & t-shirts, great quality & very cute!


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

It's an AB show. So there could be any breed.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

My favorite win was a silent auction pair of golden retriever bookends. They were imported from the UK I think. Just beautiful. I ended up in a bidding war and paid more than the original "buy it now" price! It's not something you could easily buy, but it's just something I really, really loved. They now hold all my dog and GR books! 

As for baskets, one idea I liked dealt with swimming. All the toys were floatables and I think there was even a large doggie life jacket with it. 

Artwork? Framed portraits?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> I am one of the people in charge of the raffle for our club's 2008 trials.
> 
> Our first event is over the Easter weekend. We've collected some things so far, like food dishes, crate pads, dumbells, photo albums, note cards, photography sitting, etc. lots of little things we could put together to make various "gift baskets."
> 
> ...


 
Depends on how much your company is willing/able to spend. Two "big ticket" items that people are really willing to buy lots of tickets to win are an EZ-Up Canopy or a portable generator. A set of Picnic-Time director's chairs, embroidered (either with the club logo, or customized for the winner with their name/kennel name, whatever). These are the folding, padded director's chairs with the side table, pouches, etc. They are wonderful.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Big ticket items for me:

EZ Up
Soft folding crate
X-pen
Dog dryer


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

There's a raffle right now for Newfiepalooza that is for a K9III dryer. I'll definitely get some tickets.

For raffles, I like the nicer, more expensive things that people like/want/need. Spending $10 in tickets is worth it to win. That's the key.....make it worth the price of the tickets!

Another thing that's always THE biggest "seller" for raffle tickets at the Newf National Specialty, are *life sized* Newf wooden silhouettes (painted black, brown or Landseer). Very cool up against a fenceline or in the front of a house. They're big...and impressive. 

I'd think Golden silhouettes would be very cool too, and not too difficult to make. You just need someone with some talent working with wood cut outs......and paint! They're not detailed at all.....just a flat silhouette/shadow made of plywood, painted whatever color you want....no eyes, mouth, etc. 

Also any custom furniture type things. Like hand-made tables with inlaid Golden heads/standing dog in the wood...or handmade inlaid toy boxes.....or a chair, or a jewelry box, etc. We have a woodworker on the Newf Forum and he always makes a piece of furniture (always inlaid with beautiful shades of wood) for the Newf Net Get Together Raffle.

A HUGE hit are the Dannyquest dog sculptures especially the limited edition ones. Very nice. Scroll to the middle to see the sculptures:

http://www.dannyquest.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1532

Golden Retriever jewelry is always good too.....but only the high quality 14K things. 

It all depends on how much you can spend!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah...what about a dog crate? Most people are always looking for a soft sided one. Like I am...I bid on one at a raffle back in August at an agility trial that I was at, we were just watching. 

What about like toys...maybe supplements...dog food samples...etc...idk...too much to decide over!


----------

